
Can two apples a day help reduce high cholesterol? - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/can-2-apples-day-help-keep-doctor-away/
======
LinuxBender
Probably not. Apples contain a lot of sugar and people have high LDL small
dense particles from insulin resistance driven inflammation. First you would
have to get everyone to stop eating sugar and most carbs for a couple decades,
prior to considering apples on a daily basis.

